# Insurance Expectations



## MisterMexican (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi All,


Saving up for an unmodified GTR in 2 or 3 years. I'd be 27/28 and would have 3/4 years NCB. No points or accidents and it would be kept on a driveway doing about 2000 miles a year. What sort of quotes should I expect and who is likely to be able to provide the best?
Currently drive an EP3 Civic Type R.

Cheers.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Almost impossible to answer given you are asking how insurance will be in 2-3 years time.

Good starting point is do yourself an online quote now and hope it's cheaper in 2-3 years time.

The GTR is a Group 20, expensive to repair car so sit down when you do it.

And don't forget the major cost will be running it, not insuring it.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Educated guess, most won't touch you, and the odd one or two will want between 2 and 3 grand, possibly more.

CC is right, playing with it is the expensive bit.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

When I shopped around Admiral was the cheapest I could find, my my11 gtr 35 cost me around £1200 fully comp with no claims bonus protection, my sp30 made it more expensive but I do have a full clean 10 year no claims history


----------

